# The cheapest town in Canada.



## The_Drifter (May 31, 2006)

Cover the eyes of your children.


----------



## chroix (Jun 1, 2006)

Windsor?


----------



## The_Drifter (Jun 1, 2006)

chroix said:
			
		

> Windsor?



No, Richmond BC.  You'd think a city with that much money wouldn't have stores like this on main street.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 2, 2006)

Used.

=(

_Shudder._


----------



## Ducks_own (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh, you don't know cheap 'till you've seen Lawrencetown Nova Scotia... We don't even have a store to have a typo on the sign!


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Jun 4, 2006)

Ducks_own said:
			
		

> Oh, you don't know cheap 'till you've seen Lawrencetown Nova Scotia... We don't even have a store to have a typo on the sign!


----------



## The_Drifter (Jun 4, 2006)

Ducks_own said:
			
		

> Oh, you don't know cheap 'till you've seen Lawrencetown Nova Scotia... We don't even have a store to have a typo on the sign!



:hail:

When I'm going across Canada I'll make it a poitn to stop there and take pictures


----------

